# Dorian discloses his steroid use in interview.



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Apparently he took 1g test, 500 decca, and 50mg dbol at his biggest.

Bit about his steroid use starts around 6.15

looks higher than the previous cycles i have seen he supposedly quoted, still look pretty low for his mass and conditioning?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

i call bull sh it and whatg all the pros say about the dosages.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


If I could look like he did for a day only I would. Who gives a fvck what he looks like now, he has nothing to prove in my eyes.

EDIT: OP cheers for the video :thumb:


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


I think he still looks in reasonable shape for his age TBH, don't suppose he's bothered about walking around ripped.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

more like that whats hes on right now, dorian is know for high GH usage


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


And your point is?????


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

he is speaking in a forigen accent,haha


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

sined said:


> And your point is?????


just a cynical observation, top of the mountain and only one way to go, you know.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

sockie said:


> he is speaking in a forigen accent,haha


Yeh I clocked that! Class!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

did he just deny GH usage ? saying hes never took it and its new to him ?!!?

I dunno what to believe, pro's always seem to to cover up there usage for some reason


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I don't believe that at all.

I know guys that have competed and they have used between 4-7ml ED, not all are like this but these super monsters didn't get like that from a couple gram in my opinion.

As well as gh, slin, etc.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

why would he reveal the whole true about the gear and dosage??? so let's say if that was like 4g of test a week, how many of us, would try to do the same thing?


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

brandon91 said:


> did he just deny GH usage ? saying hes never took it and its new to him ?!!?
> 
> I dunno what to believe, pro's always seem to to cover up there usage for some reason


Nah apparently he didn't understand the interpreter and later said 8iu per day


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.




He should listen to someone like you I suppose.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

RockyD said:


> Yeh I clocked that! Class!


easy done,when your talking to a polish lass,hahaha


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

For fcuk sake does it matter respect to him what ever he took ,


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


Lmao


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> why would he reveal the whole true about the gear and dosage??? so let's say if that was like 4g of test a week, how many of us, would try to do the same thing?


Yes I could understand that, but if it's not true why not just say he doesn't want to discuss it?(not saying he is lying) but I must admit I doubt that is the biggest dose he was ever on as he states.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

sockie said:


> easy done,when your talking to a polish lass,hahaha


LOL yeh, I must admit I find myself doing it! hope mine ain't as pronounced as that though lol


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

a contributing reason to his arms not filling the sleeves are most likely due to his multiple muscle tears


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

m118 said:


> a contributing reason to his arms not filling the sleeves are most likely due to his multiple muscle tears


And the size XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL tshirt :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

m118 said:


> a contributing reason to his arms not filling the sleeves are most likely due to his multiple muscle tears


Or a big t shirt?

We don't all wanna be tight fitted tarty fcukers lol


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

m118 said:


> a contributing reason to his arms not filling the sleeves are most likely due to his multiple muscle tears


or hes wearing a baggy t shirt? :lol:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

and a baggy shirt too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Or a big t shirt?
> 
> We don't all wanna be tight fitted tarty fcukers lol





bulldogge said:


> or hes wearing a baggy t shirt? :lol:





m118 said:


> and a baggy shirt too


Haha beat the lot of you


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

oh right it's the baggy t shirt hiding his +20 inch arms.....lol.....who cares, nobody can take his achievements away.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I think he has a point with genetics regarding doses, but as humans we're secretive in nature when it involves competition...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> i call bull sh it and whatg all the pros say about the dosages.


yeah. I'm running 1g test, 600 deca and and was on 80mg dbol. I'm getting swole, but not that swole.

I guess it must be like when women say how many people theyv slept with.. double it and add 10


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


He's big mate still and lean lol


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I think he has a point with genetics regarding doses, but as humans we're secretive in nature when it involves competition...


Yeh I agree to an extent. But he makes a comment in there were he says people never believe his doses because they don't understand if you give steroids to a small dog it becomes a bit of a bit bigger dog, but if you give steroids to a rottweiler it becomes huge. But if you see before juicing/training pics of Yates he really does not look he is naturally predisposed to be very a big guy.

Obviously a great responder to training/peds/nutrition though.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I love DY but i call BULL SH1T on those doses im afraid


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


Yep he's looking well sh*t these days.............. 



















Cannot wait till I loose the lot..... get a gut...... and my arms don't fill my sleeves..... bring it on!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

RockyD said:


> Yes I could understand that, but if it's not true why not just say he doesn't want to discuss it?(not saying he is lying) but I must admit I doubt that is the biggest dose he was ever on as he states.


look at that in a bigger picture: russians want's u to go there, to do a seminar, they pay ya, 2-3k£ +flights, + hotels, all done in 1-2 days, and u would expect to get a question like that, so why not to give a bit of something, that still looks like reality.. however, i don't think that's true...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> why would he reveal the whole true about the gear and dosage??? so let's say if that was like 4g of test a week, how many of us, would try to do the same thing?


I'm in! when do we start?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Yep he's looking well sh*t these days..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny enough, it was seeing those pictures you posted. before on here and then seeing him in the video that made me do my post...it looks like he might be doing an arnie..lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

...so...if i take 1g test 500mg deca and 50dbol il look like dorian in his prime days?

right? :beer:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If he responded to those doses, so be it, no one seems to believe it.

I think he argues his case quite well, and I'm inclined to believe him.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think its sad to see the pro's give it all up and shrink down to a old worn out mess, just look at loui (hulk) he's still going strong, if you get that great then why give it up, I now everyones an individual and have there own reason, but I just don't get how someone can build up to that greattness just to thro it all away, even if they quick competing they should adleast keep some of what they've worked for and continue some aas.

Jmo


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i remember a pic someone posted up not long ago of him with his mrs poolside i think. guy looked amazing for his age


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> i remember a pic someone posted up not long ago of him with his mrs poolside i think. guy looked amazing for his age


Look up a few posts


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> i remember a pic someone posted up not long ago of him with his mrs poolside i think. guy looked amazing for his age


Check post '33' in this thread mate........










For over 50 years........aint looking bad :cool2:


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

stone14 said:


> I think its sad to see the pro's give it all up and shrink down to a old worn out mess, just look at loui (hulk) he's still going strong, if you get that great then why give it up, I now everyones an individual and have there own reason, but I just don't get how someone can build up to that greattness just to thro it all away, even if they quick competing they should adleast keep some of what they've worked for and continue some aas.
> 
> Jmo


coz people change pal, after years of hard work and sacrifice someone might fancy a change lol


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

its hard to believe it true but the biggest guy in my gym reckons he only take 450mg test, 300 tren, 50 dbol, hes 19 stone with abs, stage weight is 16 stone, no one believes him either lol


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been luckily enough to meet and chat with Dorian many times.

Dorian is 100% no bull**** kind of guy in all areas of life yes including gear omfg wow someone might be telling the truth about their dosages get over it!

Many people will choose not to believe to make themselves feel less of a loser you see it all the time.

I for one believe him and have nothing but respect for him and everything he's done.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

noone wants to believe we arent all born equal


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Great video. For those who haven't watched it, he goes onto say that he was sick of seeing Dorian cycles online that he didn't write and weren't true so he wrote an article giving the true dosages. He explains things quite well, and I believe him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> why would he reveal the whole true about the gear and dosage??? so let's say if that was like 4g of test a week, how many of us, would try to do the same thing?


4g test EW ? I would


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

This was the cycles apparently from his mouth too published in MD magazine late last year

pre olympia- weekly

Test Prop -300mg

tren -152 mg

primobolan -500mg

Daily- Anavar -50mg

GH 8 IU's

offseason cycle- weekly-

Test -750mg

Deca- 500mg

Daily Anavar- 50mg

So the off season is not too far off what he is saying now, but test has gone up a bit, maybe if they ask him in another year or so it will have gone up a bit more

lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Thing about Dorian Yates is he's fked up physically, he torn muscles off the bone, he ripped god knows what, because he (and he's stated this himself) wished he knew more about things such as rotator cuff exercises (at least the damage it can do if you don't warm them up) His back is fked, so basically I say he's in pretty amazing shape for a guy who's been injured to the point of having to end his pro career early.

I still believe he'd have won more Olympias if he was able to have carried on.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh.... he said it was all down to great genetics, hard work, and the Joe weider protein powder he had his massive arm wrapped around...

Now I don't know what to believe! You'll be telling me that other top bodybuilders used steroids too, next


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

No mention of the 20-30iu hgh per day then lol.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Oh.... he said it was all down to great genetics, hard work, and the Joe weider protein powder he had his massive arm wrapped around...
> 
> Now I don't know what to believe! You'll be telling me that other top bodybuilders used steroids too, next


Dont say that Phil Heath is natural ! He olny uses naturally produced synthetic hormones! :whistling:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Testosterone isn't that great an anabolic, that's why steroids were invented. I tend to believe these pros when they talk about their conservative testosterone use.

They were Pros because they left enough room in the syringe for more trenbolone.


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Thing about Dorian Yates is he's fked up physically, he torn muscles off the bone, he ripped god knows what, because he (and he's stated this himself) wished he knew more about things such as rotator cuff exercises (at least the damage it can do if you don't warm them up) His back is fked, so basically I say he's in pretty amazing shape for a guy who's been injured to the point of having to end his pro career early.
> 
> I still believe he'd have won more Olympias if he was able to have carried on.


This ^^


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tbh, I think he has no choice but to reveal a relatively conservative cycle.

I like to think I'm not talking about any of us here.. But if he put it out there that he was on 8g a week to win mr o you'd have kids doing it for there first cycles assuming they will look like him.

It's ok for educated people but you can't regulate who sees his stuff


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Testosterone isn't that great an anabolic, that's why steroids were invented. I tend to believe these pros when they talk about their conservative testosterone use.
> 
> They were Pros because they left enough room in the syringe for more trenbolone.


iv just started a test blast my first only test blast & iv never gotten fuller or bigger this fast. So it depends really.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ditz said:


> Tbh, I think he has no choice but to reveal a relatively conservative cycle.
> 
> I like to think I'm not talking about any of us here.. But if he put it out there that he was on 8g a week to win mr o you'd have kids doing it for there first cycles assuming they will look like him.
> 
> It's ok for educated people but you can't regulate who sees his stuff


Yep this. IB doesnt discuss stuff like this either, I think I'd do the same in their position.

Dont get me wrong id help those who asked, and who I thought were well informed, but wouldnt want some kid going too far and fvcking themselves up on my conscience.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

stone14 said:


> I think its sad to see the pro's give it all up and shrink down to a old worn out mess, just look at loui (hulk) he's still going strong, if you get that great then why give it up, I now everyones an individual and have there own reason, but I just don't get how someone can build up to that greattness just to thro it all away, even if they quick competing they should adleast keep some of what they've worked for and continue some aas.
> 
> Jmo


yeah that would be cool, but lest not forget it probably gets boring and very tiresome after a while. our bodies aint designed to eat that much, train that much or take gear, its a great tast when people are in there prime, let alone when they are ageing.

your body needs to slow down at some point or your going to get in to trouble i think. You cant be the fastest, biggest, strongest in the world forever (unless you die at your peek!!) so i think you have to just admit its over! like boxers who keep coming back for more lol

i see what your saying though..must be hard mentaly for them i think;


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

He never gonna bowl up to the mic and camera and go "Yea i was on 5g test a week wth extras blah blah" because he isnt that sort of person for a start.

He seems a very humble, down to earth fella. And i doubt he would want his name to be associated with high end aas use.

If it was me i would rather say it was all the hard work and dedication rather than alot of aas with the hard work and dedication, it reflects much better on him

But he does make some decent pre workout fromula i must say


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hes doing a Joey Barton


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

raptordog said:


> Check post '33' in this thread mate........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id like to look like that now in my 30s


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

andysutils said:


> id like to look like that now in my 30s


Me too, those are some massive bangers. I would play with them all day long.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

mattiasl said:


> *I have seen bodybuilders that do not grow much on 2g test and others that respond very well on 250mg test*, I truly believe genes training and diet play a bigger role in muscle development then AAS and other substances.


Think you have hit the nail on the head there, with the most important "gene" being your genetic response to PEDs.

The thing I doubt is if Yates really responded so well to less than 2g per week, how come he never took the doses up just to see how much better/bigger he could have been? He must have been aware loads of other people nowhere near his level were on far more

If he had said something like i tried much bigger doses but didn't get any better results, it would have been more believable IMO than him saying that less than 2g a week was most he ever cycled.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Her's or Dorians?


Damn, didn't even notice Dorian in the photo. Good spot.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> iv just started a test blast my first only test blast & iv never gotten fuller or bigger this fast. So it depends really.


I must agree, feel bulky on test only


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

k3z said:


> I must agree, feel bulky on test only


Yeah gonna be test only for a good while now then a short TTM 6 week cycle pre-contest with winny.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah gonna be test only for a good while now then a short TTM 6 week cycle pre-contest with winny.


Couldnt agree more, always use a 5 week moderate winny dose at the end of a test only cycle. finishes it off nicely


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

k3z said:


> Couldnt agree more, always use a 5 week moderate winny dose at the end of a test only cycle. finishes it off nicely


But idk what i will be running after my comps though i might feel up for abit of naughty time  test , Tren ,Deca & EQ along with anadrol i think will be my next step after april


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lmao at some of these 5g a week type comments.

Do you actually realise how many ml a week that is to inject?

One year I ran a log where I won the Portsmouth and I think may have been the same year I got 3rd at the Brits. It included ALL the PEDs used.

And people still asked me what else I use.

You can't can't argue with these people.

Genetics play a MASSIVE role in steroid effects.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

id say its true i know a guy in his 40s takes 1.5 gs of test is 255-260 at 5foot7 so yeh i say its true. every reacts diffrent to diffrent gear to


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Barman said:


> id say its true i know a guy in his 40s takes 1.5 gs of test is 255-260 at 5foot7 so yeh i say its true. every reacts diffrent to diffrent gear to


I think there is a huge difference to the chemical assistance required for someone to walk about at a 'passable' 260lb and someone who can get to 260lb at 4% or so BF as Dorian did.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm trying not to sound nieve here Lol. .he could be telling the truth.

Nattys can get fairly big on 7mg naturally produced testosterone over a period of years, who's to say he didn't take those doses but over the whole time he was lifting, never coming off....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Also I can't view the video for some reason, somone link it again for me


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what to think about the doseages, not sure why he would make any of this up either. He's 50, and hasn't competed in years.

But I will say, no matter how 'much' gear you use it's pretty much useless if you skimp on nutrition, training, and rest. Found that out for myself.

Could do with some input from the pros on this site who have competed, rather than just the average joe in the gym.


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> 4g test EW ? I would


Unfortunately I peaked at over 4g a week on my first cycle without Dorian tellin me too. Just a different d!ckhead told me too


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

RockyD said:


> I think there is a huge difference to the chemical assistance required for someone to walk about at a 'passable' 260lb and someone who can get to 260lb at 4% or so BF as Dorian did.


Exactly this. He probably ran those doses when he was 20. He probably runs more than that now.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Its not the aas that make you big and lean 250 lbs + @ 4-8% it's aas and high dose gh he was the king of gh abuse in his day.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

People forget how hard Dorian trained, Blood & Guts changed bodybuilding. You still don't see people training that hard, not good for longevity but he was real balls to the wall.

@ausbuilt thought he trained hard until he trained with Dorian!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Who knows, I personally dont think thats what he used, but everyone does react differently.

Aus might have more of an idea, he's muckers with him!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Your all stupid - top level BBers were created in a lab. They aren't really human!! If your not careful they turn u green though and your clothes rip from time to time. Happened in the early days to Lou ferrigno but he managed to get away with it by pretending to be a cartoon character!


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Those doses are probably average at my gym for regular users, the guys who compete take far higher doses, probably 3-4 times higher.

There is no way you can get that sort of condition/size with those doses quoted, plus you would need huge amounts of insulin and gh in addition to great genetics.


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

I really have no idea but if he said what he took I will go with it. I mean he already confirmed he took them (most don't do that) so why bs about quantity.

He really comes across as a genuine no crap talker.

He looks great now, anyone see Ronnie's latest pictures from the masters olympia? Damn he looks in bad shape, not sure why he guest posed.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

sprayer said:


> anyone see Ronnie's latest pictures from the masters olympia? Damn he looks in bad shape, not sure why he guest posed.


no, can you post up the pics or a link sprayer?


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

This? Bad shape for 50? Really?


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> View attachment 104034
> 
> 
> This? Bad shape for 50? Really?


was just thinking the same thing.... makes me laugh when people say sh!t like this :lol:


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> View attachment 104034
> 
> 
> This? Bad shape for 50? Really?





















Well Dorian looks heaps better.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


Makes you wonder if all that gear is worthwhile.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

live2liftt said:


> I've been luckily enough to meet and chat with Dorian many times.
> 
> Dorian is 100% no bull**** kind of guy in all areas of life yes including gear omfg wow someone might be telling the truth about their dosages get over it!
> 
> ...


I agree. Welcme to the world of gentics. It's the part of the jigsaw that most people can't grasp & don't want to hear. Until you get it out of your heads that some genetically gifted people don't need mass amounts of gear then your going to be chasing your tails believing that gear is the answer to everything.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sprayer said:


> Well Dorian looks heaps better.


tbh he puts 99% of us on here to shame lol good shape considering hes probably on low everything and not training like a machine. Let a lone probably eating everything he wanted ^^

size of his legs what a monster


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont know whether anyones mentioned it, but why was dorian talking pigeon english and in the same accent as the interviewer??? LOL


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

In that interview he looks like my Dad, who has never lifted a weight in his life.

His forearms look feeble.

Perhaps this is why BB is just not taken seriously anymore by the masses. The "pros" are nothing without drugs.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

What does people expect an old fella to look like? Everybody's body deteriorates over the years and just because he was a bodybuilder, does not make him an exception.

Its what happens I'm affraid...it will happen to each and every one of us, assuming we all reach that age ofcourse


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

cas said:


> What does people expect an old fella to look like? Everybody's body deteriorates over the years and just because he was a bodybuilder, does not make him an exception.
> 
> Its what happens I'm affraid...it will happen to each and every one of us, assuming we all reach that age ofcourse


But he s only in his 50's, look at the people the same age on ukm that age, many look better.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> But he s only in his 50's, look at the people the same age on ukm that age, many look better.


And there are people on here in their 20s and 30s and still don't look as good.

The difference between the fellas on here and him, is none of them have won mr o. And I think the old guy probably deserves some time off, after all he has been doing it all his life.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

cas said:


> And there are people on here in their 20s and 30s and still don't look as good.
> 
> The difference between the fellas on here and him, is none of them have won mr o. And I think the old guy probably deserves some time off, after all he has been doing it all his life.


And full respect for what he has done, but from a health point of view many do not want to do what he did.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

The other thing that you have to remember is, that if these seasoned pro's wanted to get back in mega shape, it would take very little time at all.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

These guys spent so many years training like animals and dieting like lunatics, they are entitled to let go of them selves man jheez imagine eating an training like they did for as long as they did fvuck me I'd be looking to eat what I want and if I didn't feel like training I wouldn't they earned their respect long time ago. They get a thumbs up from me they earned legend status. Ronnie still the king man the man was a monster in his peak no one even now could touch the mans physique.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dont know whether anyones mentioned it, but why was dorian talking pigeon english and in the same accent as the interviewer??? LOL


i do that and many people do the same, you have to think about how you say things, even if their English is good, if i say to a Spanish person....how long before i see you again?.....they wont understand it...i would have to say...how much time until i meet you again?.....if you find yourself talking to a dutch man, or a German or whatever you kind of slip into a different mind set just as Dorian did in the interview...lol


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

You've got to remember these guys are gentic freaks.. MR OLYMPIA champions. THE BEST IN THE WORLD.

So I wouldnt be suprised if I was told that they ''WERENT'' abusers of AAS.

Who knows though...


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

he's become a businessman now, like Arnie did, probably just does a bit of conditioning work in the gym a couple of hours a week if he can be bothered or find the time.


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> These guys spent so many years training like animals and dieting like lunatics, they are entitled to let go of them selves man jheez imagine eating an training like they did for as long as they did fvuck me I'd be looking to eat what I want and if I didn't feel like training I wouldn't they earned their respect long time ago. They get a thumbs up from me they earned legend status. Ronnie still the king man the man was a monster in his peak no one even now could touch the mans physique.


I find it hard to believe someone will ever eclipse Ronnie. He was 2 centuries ahead of time.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> These guys spent so many years training like animals and dieting like lunatics, they are entitled to let go of them selves man jheez imagine eating an training like they did for as long as they did fvuck me I'd be looking to eat what I want and if I didn't feel like training I wouldn't they earned their respect long time ago. They get a thumbs up from me they earned legend status. Ronnie still the king man the man was a monster in his peak no one even now could touch the mans physique.


No one is entitled to let themselves go, it seems that the reason to bb has been forgotten, it should be for good health, looking good and longevity.

That is why BB was invented.


----------



## sprayer (Nov 8, 2012)

If you think Dorian is small, check out Mustafa Mohammed. Dorian looks awesome, in shape and big.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> No one is entitled to let themselves go, it seems that the reason to bb has been forgotten, it should be for good health, looking good and longevity.
> 
> That is why BB was invented.


This is the point he looks fvckin amazing for 50 so does Dorian, just look at your average joe at 50 absolutely dead out.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the man in the interview doesn't look like he has tried to keep any of his size...even at 50 he could have maintained himself to the level of how he was in that picture taken by the swimming pool, that was posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well i hate to say in the 90's that was considered a good stack,many still use it,or less.

Things regarding dose have been blown way out of preportion on forums,it seems lke unless you do 2g plus your barely considered 'on',many cruise on 1g test.

I met him many times back at this time,much advice was coming from Ducane and others,if he says that is what he did i fully accept that,though would say he left out Gh and a host of other goodies(did not even fib).


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> was just thinking the same thing.... makes me laugh when people say sh!t like this :lol:


And what sort of shape the people in who are saying it :whistling:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> No one is entitled to let themselves go, it seems that the reason to bb has been forgotten, it should be for good health, looking good and longevity.
> 
> That is why BB was invented.


Let themselves go? Wtf are you on?

Put some pics up of yourself, then lets see who most looks like they've let themselves go (or never even had anything to let go of in the first place).

My money isn't on the huge black guy in his 50's.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

justin case said:


> the man in the interview doesn't look like he has tried to keep any of his size...even at 50 he could have maintained himself to the level of how he was in that picture taken by the swimming pool, that was posted earlier in the thread.


When you start selling those X-ray specs that allow you to see through his shirt, you're gonna be a very very rich boy.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> When you start selling those X-ray specs that allow you to see through his shirt, you're gonna be a very very rich boy.


Hi mate,you seem suddenly vexed!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,you seem suddenly vexed!


I'm just struggling with some of the comments on this thread. They beggar belief.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> I'm just struggling with some of the comments on this thread. They beggar belief.


I will always struggle with modern doses!! Even an ex-pro's looks weak lol

In fact i am gonna start a thread on it...


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Dux said:


> I'm just struggling with some of the comments on this thread. They beggar belief.


we have seen the video and are making valid points, it's our opinion, whats the problem?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Dux said:


> Let themselves go? Wtf are you on?
> 
> Put some pics up of yourself, then lets see who most looks like they've let themselves go (or never even had anything to let go of in the first place).
> 
> My money isn't on the huge black guy in his 50's.


What black guy?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> What black guy?


Dorian - u honestly can't believe a white guy would be called Dorian!!!??!! Surely


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Btw he means Ronald mcColeman


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I am a bit confused on this one.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

justin case said:


> lost the lot hasn't he?...got a gut on him and his arms don't even fill the sleeves of his shirt.


Gut? Those are abs!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

oldskoolcool said:


> No mention of the 20-30iu hgh per day then lol.


They only asked about steriod use. Why disclose anything else.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

The thing I find hard to buy is the 90s era was all about pushing the boundaries, you had monsters like Dillet, Nasser, Yates, bigger than anything that went before them.

. Are we seriously to believe that Yates pushed the boundaries in all other areas, as people say his training was mental, diet must have been the same, but he just decided not to really bother pushing the boundaries that far with his PED use?

I personally tend to think these guys would have pushed *everything* to the absolute limits in all areas.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Have to agree with rockyD but not to mention in the states and especially with pros and many people with alot of money employ private doctors.

I guarantee if there was someone there to do bloods and all the mad **** that they do then, they done things precisely to their needs, right down to when to administrate jabs etc.

I have no doupt these guys are like lab rats in a way. Like ivan drago in Rocky lol

We all jab and eat and sleep and wait for our bodys to respond its all trail and error these guys have it to a tee and change it when needed, lucky f**kers!!


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

dorian sounds worse than joey barton whys he got a polsih accent the bell haha






i dont know bowt GH lol yeah rite thats why you had the most paper like skin of the 90z:lol:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

It is all about diet, training and genetics.

Why do you think they start to dose regulate medicines to the each specific patient in hospitals? It is because everyone responds different to medication.

And every individual is unique in its response to training and diet as well.

A higher dose of a substance will not work better in the body it will just result in more side effects.

Have you heard of terapeutic window?

"A well-defined range of a drug's serum concentration at which a desired effect occurs, below which there is little effect, and above which toxicity occurs; the window differs among patients and may be determined empirically"

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Therapeutic+Window


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mattiasl said:


> It is all about diet, training and genetics.
> 
> Why do you think they start to dose regulate medicines to the each specific patient in hospitals? It is because everyone responds different to medication.
> 
> ...


Well that isn't strictly true is it.

Ofcourse higher doses yields greater gains. Its not all about diet, training and genetics either.

If paul borrison coached you on your steroid use among other things (hgh, slin etc) you would be growing like a weed.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

justin case said:


> oh right it's the baggy t shirt hiding his +20 inch arms.....lol.....who cares, nobody can take his achievements away.


that's what they said about poor lance


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The Vegetarian said:


> In that interview he looks like my Dad, who has never lifted a weight in his life.
> 
> His forearms look feeble.
> 
> Perhaps this is why BB is just not taken seriously anymore by the masses. The "pros" are nothing without drugs.


Another quality post from the 'I hate steroids band wagon'

Pros would still be pros in natural bbing if gear wasn't used.

It's moronic to think that ONLY drugs make those guys that big.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The Vegetarian said:


> No one is entitled to let themselves go, it seems that the reason to bb has been forgotten, it should be for good health, looking good and longevity.
> 
> That is why BB was invented.


I think you're using a point of comparison that is not valid. He's not as good as he was in his prime but then no one is. Arnold isn't in awesome shape anymore but come on these guys have reached the top of their sport. M

I suppose Muhammad Ali should be chastised for contracting Parkinson's as well which arguably was not helped by boxing.

The majority of posts I see from you are either steroid hating or pro bashing or preaching about the natural lifestyle.

I agree bbing is about health and fitness but so is any sport until you get to the pro level where you have to push boundaries.

Stop preaching it looks sad and jealous. Not measured or critical.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mattiasl said:


> You are right there; it is not all about diet, training and genetics but pretty much.
> 
> If you then add the right amount of AAS, hGH, Insulin and T3 in right combination, the guy with the best genetics, specific diet and training will grow best.
> 
> I believe it was Gary Strydom who first started to experiment with hGH, insulin, and t3 and then passed it on to Dorian, do not quote me on that but it is what I have heard from other older bodybuilder who knew them both.


I heard they had the same 'advisor',but yes!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> I am a bit confused on this one.


We are on chems mate,helps the brain too statisticaly.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

And all these posts about 'he MUST be using 3G a week of gear and HUGE amounts of slin gh etc'

That's the sort of things that gives bbing a bad name. Tossers who have bad or not as good genetics moaning about pros but then make themselves feel better with posting crap like that.

I'd take a punt but I'd bet that the majority of you preachers and theorists don't train to the intensity of pro level. You don't have your diet at a level that is optimum and you don't focus your life around your sport. Because if you did you'd understand exactly what it takes to get to that level.

How many of you would say all that to guys like Flex Lewis or Phil Heath if you actually met them? Both those guys have worked hard to get to the level they are at and although their use might be high it's not at the level some of you are spouting off.

I train very hard. I have my diet and training spot on and I am pretty knowledgable on all aspects of bbing including pharma use. Not once do I think that doubling or tripling my gear use to the level some of you are suggesting is the norm will bring me the results like a pro.

My genetics are not as good as Flex Lewis or Phil heath or anyone else. I accept that rather than slagging them off for supposedly using more gear than me.

As would any person who competes.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Another quality post from the 'I hate steroids band wagon'
> 
> Pros would still be pros in natural bbing if gear wasn't used.
> 
> It's moronic to think that ONLY drugs make those guys that big.


must be all that chicken rice lol.

on a serious note you are right i know a guy takes around 400 to 500 of test thats it and blows up you would never think it been true but it is.its just like some people need 10 pints to get p1ssed some need 1 or 2 its a responce thing id say.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

People think it's only gear, as Tom said their dedication to everything is immense!

Unfortuantely so are their genetics. I know many people with 20" arms, but they look nothing like a pro's, all about genetic shape, joint size, muscle insertions etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I block posts by a certain user on here?

The Vegetarians sanctimonious bullsh1t posts are creasing me. What a whopper.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

I love his put on russian accent

to help them understand him class :lol:


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

The interpreter is fit!


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

One thing I always wonder is what happened to start the explosion of mass monsters of the 90s , was it just that they trained so much harder/better than in previous years, nailed their diets better, was there advancements in the drugs with GH and slin being incorporated more widely? Did people's genetics suddenly get upgraded at the start of 90s. It really is a mystery.

Top BBers today have not really got any bigger/leaner 20yrs on.

Well there are quite a threads on this subject on other forums and most are calling BS on this and that includes most of the bigger dudes, there is a top NPC competitor bigger than anyone on this thread and he reckons its utter [email protected], not that that makes him right, but I don't think people need to get on their high horses because others have differing opinions.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Can I block posts by a certain user on here?
> 
> The Vegetarians sanctimonious bullsh1t posts are creasing me. What a whopper.


Press the ignore button and put my name on it, job done.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I think you're using a point of comparison that is not valid. He's not as good as he was in his prime but then no one is. Arnold isn't in awesome shape anymore but come on these guys have reached the top of their sport. M
> 
> I suppose Muhammad Ali should be chastised for contracting Parkinson's as well which arguably was not helped by boxing.
> 
> ...


So if you are pro natty, and want to live a healthy lifestlye and make posts upon this site in support of those goals, then you are not welcome on UKM.

But if you are pro gear you are?

Most of my posts are about diet, workouts and also general banter. You may also see some where I have verged towards perhaps trying a PH.

You are wrong to say what you have said about me. But if that is your opinion so be it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> And all these posts about 'he MUST be using 3G a week of gear and HUGE amounts of slin gh etc'
> 
> That's the sort of things that gives bbing a bad name. Tossers who have bad or not as good genetics moaning about pros but then make themselves feel better with posting crap like that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a touch of high dose roid rage :rolleye:

please dont ban me:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Sounds like a touch of high dose roid rage :rolleye:
> 
> please dont ban me:lol:


Sorry banned you before I read the bottom.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The Vegetarian said:


> So if you are pro natty, and want to live a healthy lifestlye and make posts upon this site in support of those goals, then you are not welcome on UKM.
> 
> But if you are pro gear you are?
> 
> ...


No absolutely you are welcome here to promote healthy living. That's something I am very keen on. And you'll see me comment on excessive use in the negative.

However do you see me slagging off natural guys saying 'yeah look at that tiny natural guy he's got no muscle he should use some gear and get massive'

You're slagging off someone for a livestyle choice. One that you're not even sure they have made to the extent you are purporting.

If you have EVIDENCE that someone's taken 5g of gear and tons of insulin and gh then fine. But to say the pros would be NOTHING without gear. And that's total bollox. Anyone who seriously trains would know this. Unless they are jealous.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RockyD said:


> One thing I always wonder is what happened to start the explosion of mass monsters of the 90s , was it just that they trained so much harder/better than in previous years, nailed their diets better, was there advancements in the drugs with GH and slin being incorporated more widely? Did people's genetics suddenly get upgraded at the start of 90s. It really is a mystery.
> 
> Top BBers today have not really got any bigger/leaner 20yrs on.
> 
> Well there are quite a threads on this subject on other forums and most are calling BS on this and that includes most of the bigger dudes, there is a top NPC competitor bigger than anyone on this thread and he reckons its utter [email protected], not that that makes him right, but I don't think people need to get on their high horses because others have differing opinions.


Tbh mate in 90's and late 80's we were not instantly written of as 'roided up fools' back then,

much of our sports associated bad history has come about since then,

one bit at a time,then more testing showing aas use in other sports,that has caused our various lifting sports to be less favourably viewed,by the masses.

Hearing people spout off,as Tom points out ,about massive amounts of gear will only make the whole situation worse.

It is not the best way forward.

The jump forward in mass was brought about by perception,

nothing more,people wanted to see mass,training then followed suit along with diet and aas/gh even things like esicline-fore runner to less effect of synthol)

Insulin played its part for sure,i remember doing my first aas course coupled to slin/Gh with chromium picolanate/magnesium/t3 and other associated bits in early 90's.

Everyone would like it to be in that little vial---more = better,it simply is not true in my opinion.

Get clever guys,feed any gear you are using,you will be so suprised what 250 ml /sus /wk and d/bol will do with food/nutriton fed correctly to it.

What popular was short 4 on 2 off courses,two off used clen eod and hcg,short esters only.No one does this much now,why?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Tbh mate in 90's and late 80's we were not instantly written of as 'roided up fools' back then,
> 
> much of our sports associated bad history has come about since then,
> 
> ...


250ml :whistling:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

RockyD said:


> I think he still looks in reasonable shape for his age TBH, don't suppose he's bothered about walking around ripped.


very true, at his age he don't want to be going through extreme diets to look like competing level, he's in a lot better shape than most of the old times that are ex pro


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

TBF the pros would be nothing compared to what they are without drugs. I'm at a pretty low standard, but I know I would be nowhere near the size I am without gear, if I trained 100% natural I wouldn't be much bigger than a middleweight boxer at my current BF%. So I'm pretty sure gear is responsible for 3- 4 stone of lean mass I wouldn't hold naturally.

For every person that says "the pros are so big because of huge doses" because that makes them feel better about their own lack of progress, there is someone trying to down play the importance of the drugs to try and make their own achievements seem more impressive.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i can relate to him changing his accent...found myself doing in loads while negotiationing prices with whores in amsterdam


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> But to say the pros would be NOTHING without gear. And that's total bollox.


if you believe that, then can you explain why all the nattys on here are constantly being told by almost everybody that its impossible to build a good physique without using gear, and they are simply wasting their time training.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

justin case said:


> if you believe that, then can you explain why all the nattys on here are constantly being told by almost everybody that its impossible to build a good physique without using gear, and they are simply wasting their time training.


Glad you said almost!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

justin case said:


> if you believe that, then can you explain why all the nattys on here are constantly being told by almost everybody that its impossible to build a good physique without using gear, and they are simply wasting their time training.


nobody gets told they are simply wasting their time.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

kingdale said:


> nobody gets told they are simply wasting their time.


but that's the implication, and i have seen it actually written a few times, and also comments wishing all the nattys would just **** off.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm natty and I haven't felt any negativity from anyone whilst on the forum, only positive encouragement. In fact, no one has even encouraged me to use AAS, as it is a free choice for people. Whether natty or not, we're all in the same boat, trying to build a quality physique. Would u tell someone in the Paralympics "not to bother" just because they are disadvantaged in comparison with able bodies competitors!? Hell no!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

justin case said:


> but that's the implication, and i have seen it actually written a few times, and also comments wishing all the nattys would just **** off.


In context?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> I'm natty and I haven't felt any negativity from anyone whilst on the forum, only positive encouragement. In fact, no one has even encouraged me to use AAS, as it is a free choice for people. Whether natty or not, we're all in the same boat, trying to build a quality physique. Would u tell someone in the Paralympics "not to bother" just because they are disadvantaged in comparison with able bodies competitors!? Hell no!!


when you do build yourself a decent physique, post up some pictures in the natty section and see how many people unashamedly call you a liar.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

justin case said:


> when you do build yourself a decent physique, post up some pictures in the natty section and see how many people unashamedly call you a liar.


Mate you're gonna get jeally jibes,fook em i say...move on..


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

justin case said:


> when you do build yourself a decent physique, post up some pictures in the natty section and see how many people unashamedly call you a liar.


I would like to think I have already built myself a 'decent physique' naturally. And I have already posted pics in the natty section, and no one has questioned my natty status. I've never received one negative comment on here, just like I don't judge those whose use gear... It's a personal decision!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> I would like to think I have already built myself a 'decent physique' naturally. And I have already posted pics in the natty section, and no one has questioned my natty status. I've never received one negative comment on here, just like I don't judge those whose use gear... It's a personal decision!


That you in avi?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Mate you're gonna get jeally jibes,fook em i say...move on..


it's Friday and I'll be on the vodka later, lol...this subject always gets peoples backs up, it's a good debate though.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

justin case said:


> if you believe that, then can you explain why all the nattys on here are constantly being told by almost everybody that its impossible to build a good physique without using gear, and they are simply wasting their time training.


I would never agree with that. I have seen loads of great physiques natural. People who say its impossible are normally the ones smashing in tons with a crap dieting and mediocre training.

If you're talking about super huge then yes that's impossible without gear in 99% of people. But if you have high natural test and a gh over production issue then of course you will get bigger than those without. Naturally.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

justin case said:


> it's Friday and I'll be on the vodka later, lol...this subject always gets peoples backs up, it's a good debate though.


Hay start a thread as we are killin this one,sorry guys


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Before I used people swore to me I was on gear. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That you in avi?


Yep, I had it taken last year. I have more pics as well. Loads of ppl ask if I have used tho, mostly ppl who know nothing about the gym lol!


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll start a new journal "diary of a natty" if u like, see how many haters I get lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

justin case said:


> if you believe that, then can you explain why all the nattys on here are constantly being told by almost everybody that its impossible to build a good physique without using gear, and they are simply wasting their time training.


because the people who tell them that never built a natural decent physique themselves and they dont like it when someone else manages to do something they couldnt.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> I'll start a new journal "diary of a natty" if u like, see how many haters I get lol


Start one mate,pm me and i will sub..


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

So I've decided to start the journal, I workout 6 days a week so have a lot to log. I'm sure at least big old' Dorian would b supportive of it lol! Seriously though, Someone @ my gym came 1st in the BNBF uk finals and went on to compete and world level in the natural Yorton Cup, so that is enough to inspire all natties on here it can be done!!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bull......


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

What's bull lol?!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> What's bull lol?!


He s obviously talking nonsense about his roid usage !


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cutandjacked said:


> So I've decided to start the journal, I workout 6 days a week so have a lot to log. I'm sure at least big old' Dorian would b supportive of it lol! Seriously though, Someone @ my gym came 1st in the BNBF uk finals and went on to compete and world level in the natural Yorton Cup, so that is enough to inspire all natties on here it can be done!!


Lol he was probably only natty during the run up to the comp.....


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats still a good dose of 100% legit pharma gear to be honest any more is a waste unless your hitting the growth and slin hard, i think he's a good guy but wouldnt say personally that you could get to 140kg @ 6% on that dose at his height without hgh unless your a real freak of nature.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

cas said:


> Lol he was probably only natty during the run up to the comp.....


He was deffo natty, not the biggest guy but like had striated glutes and hams and all that. I've never seen conditioning like it!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Definitely some natural freaks out there.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

1g test and 500mg deca and 50mg dbol for a 140kg monster? I don't say it's impossible but I am having a hard time believing it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> 1g test and 500mg deca and 50mg dbol for a 140kg monster? I don't say it's impossible but I am having a hard time believing it.


There would have been monstrous amounts of Slin and GH in there but I agree, I don't really believe it either.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Makes me lol at the people saying it's not possible. Try getting your diet 100% and you don't need that much gear pmsl.. Just justify alla you's slamming in grams a week (Y)


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh and btw. Most of you that are on 4G this mtren this inj dbol blah blah look a sack of $hite.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Max, how long have you been training? What are your dosages like? Ever done high dose?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> Why monstrous amounts og hGH and insulin? does it work better with monstrous amounts?


If everything else is dialled in, then yes, higher dose would give more results. Please explain why you think it wouldn't.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> Higer doses maybe, but there is a limit how high.
> 
> Pharmaceutical window.


Thanks.

Of course there is an upper limit where it becomes suicidal to broach, but I suggest that some of the pros push the boundaries of safety.........

To me, monstrous amounts of GH would be 30iu a day etc. Do you think it is unreasonable to suggest that some pros use this level of dosage??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MXD said:


> Oh and btw. Most of you that are on 4G this mtren this inj dbol blah blah look a sack of $hite.


Pmsl at the smiley face


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Lets face it..NOBODY at pro level will give their dosages out and damn right they should not with the infestation of 10st gym rats that have emerged over the last 5 years throwing in test 400 like its the be all end of of modern drugs.

I can say first and foremost i have seen some dosages on here from imo less than average physiques thinking WTF ??

I competed after 3 years of training as a junior....two years were natural and then i did 9 months on gear and got on stage from 9st 7lb to 13st ripped...

And this was my stack

200MG Test cyp by International

200MG deca by International

20mg Dbol in strips of 10

Now that is fcuk all yet i didnt have the best genetics start with but i was hungry like you wouldnt believe.

Now my next stack in the new year wont go above 1.7g at the most a week......am i not on enough for an 18+ st guy ????

Now lets be honest some pro will throw it in with good results...hell yeah.

But do we honestly think genetically gifted freaks like Arnie,Sergio,Priest,Leverone,Dorian,Dillet really need as much as the next man ??

These were amazing responders to AAS.....and personally it does not matter what they took imo...its the job hey did on the stage that counts.

People need to remember that some of the Pros like Dorian,Platz etc took training and mind set to another level....these guys would of been awesome doing star jumps on 500mg test a week.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

MXD said:


> Oh and btw. Most of you that are on 4G this mtren this inj dbol blah blah look a sack of $hite.


Name and shame


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Hold on I'm not assuming you can get huge only with 5g of stuff a week... I also think that genetics play a big role. And of course the more you take doesn't mean the bigger you get, the magic is to find the good combination.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Peptide hormones are indeed totally different from aas imo.

Also highest I've ra was about 2g. That's pretty high for sure. I had better results on less with gh ad slin so...


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

MXD said:


> Peptide hormones are indeed totally different from aas imo.
> 
> Also highest I've ra was about 2g. That's pretty high for sure. I had better results on less with gh ad slin so...


Looking pretty cranked out in your avi bro, props


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cutandjacked said:


> Looking pretty cranked out in your avi bro, props


I'm 5"8 and there I was 182lb, thanks man x


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> I just wanted to ad that 15 years ago when someone said they were going to use 1g of testo people thought he was crazy going so high, and 250mg of Testovrion depot from Schering felt like a horse kick, you cannot compare that to the UG labs now days.
> 
> I do not think the pro's use UG labs that much either.


Just out of interest - I completely lost touch with training and gear for many years and now my intrest is revived I find that people use products that would have been laughed out of a gym 15 years ago and pharma stuff just isn't even discussed What happened to Schering / Organon / Leo and all the pharma gear ???


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> Just found this picture of Dorian from Olympia 2012 (with the Swedish Viking Andreas Cahling) and he does not look that bad, maybe he increased the dosage to 4g a couple of weeks before this pic was taken:tt2:


Nah, Dorian is pretty small there. 3g tops


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

The Big Dog here on the forum is a great example of a bodybuilder with great genes!


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

TBH I think those that believe Dorian never went above 1850mg per week in his prime probably also believe in father christmas.

Yes we all know he was obviously exceptionally gifted genetically in how he responded to gear and everything else, but that would still be the same if was taking 5g a week, as no one on here would get remotely near where he was on 5g a week no matter how perfect their training/diet.

But why would the best body builder in the world just go "right 1850mg that will do me not going higher than that got to keep this [email protected] healthy". Yes he was already the best so you could argue once he got to 1850mg he just decided he was the best anyway and didn't need any more. But I just don't believe that fits the mindset of the guys around at that time or top BBers in general, even if you're the best already like Heath, they are always trying to push the boundaries, looking for every possible edge they can get in all aspects to try and get even bigger and leaner.

As has been said it really makes no difference what the [email protected] the he took , no one around at the time could have matched him no matter they took. But if he is lying about his doses, why mislead people? If you don't want to talk about your usage just don't talk about it, rather than mislead.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RockyD said:


> TBH I think those that believe Dorian never went above 1850mg per week in his prime probably also believe in father christmas.
> 
> Yes we all know he was obviously exceptionally gifted genetically in how he responded to gear and everything else, but that would still be the same if was taking 5g a week, as no one on here would get remotely near where he was on 5g a week no matter how perfect their training/diet.
> 
> ...


I dont know if this has been brought up so excuse me if it has but do you think he is stating what was his "prime dosages " and also do you feel that gear was better back then than now ?


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> I dont know if this has been brought up so excuse me if it has but do you think he is stating what was his "prime dosages " and also do you feel that gear was better back then than now ?


He stated in the vid in my OP that at his biggest(think he said 140k) he took 1850mg per week. Don't know mate I wasn't taking gear back then. But I have used a fair bit of pharma grade which I'm pretty certain has been legit, so unless the gear was overdosed back then don't see how it could have been that much better.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Back in the days of his prime dieting, supplements and peptides weren't nearly as refined as they are now. He indeed is a man with incredible genetics, regardless of how much gear he took.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RockyD said:


> He stated in the vid in my OP that at his biggest(think he said 140k) he took 1850mg per week. Don't know mate I wasn't taking gear back then. But I have used a fair bit of pharma grade which I'm pretty certain has been legit, so unless the gear was overdosed back then don't see how it could have been that much better.


It just seems to pop up a lot that the older generation never used half the gear they do now so for me it makes me wonder.

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo many UG labs now who knows what the quality is and its so readily available, like you say tho unless you were there how would we ever know.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Back in the days of his prime dieting, supplements and peptides weren't nearly as refined as they are now. He indeed is a man with incredible genetics, regardless of how much gear he took.


Sorry quoted wrong post


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Last AAS cycle I ever did was in 1991, and it was Test + Deca , did the job it was supposed to, so I dunno if back then it was any weaker than the stuff you get now.

I'll make sure I investigate, for research purposes only of course  LOL


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> It just seems to pop up a lot that the older generation never used half the gear they do now so for me it makes me wonder.
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo many UG labs now who knows what the quality is and its so readily available, like you say tho unless you were there how would we ever know.


As I said if you've taken pharma gear(that you know is legit) then could the gear have ever really been much better than that?

From my reading (especially on here) , "the older generation guys" seem to say they used to take much higher doses than they do now, people who have been ambitious with BBing , I would imagine would have tried to push the boat with PEDs at some stage or another, then backed off due to health scares/ sides or just didn't get the extra results expected.

What I find almost impossible to believe is the best BBer in the world just never even tried pushing the boundaries past 1850mg per week.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I have taken 100% legit pharma gear and the dirtiest UG one. I prefer UG any day!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I have taken 100% legit pharma gear and the dirtiest UG one. I prefer UG any day!


lol wft

care to ellaborate further?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> lol wft
> 
> care to ellaborate further?


Rick you mean elaborate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Rick you mean elaborate


that is correct, thank you Matthew


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I think its sad to see the pro's give it all up and shrink down to a old worn out mess, just look at loui (hulk) he's still going strong, if you get that great then why give it up, I now everyones an individual and have there own reason, but I just don't get how someone can build up to that greattness just to thro it all away, even if they quick competing they should adleast keep some of what they've worked for and continue some aas.
> 
> If you play a play station game and you complete a level for example, why keep playing it?
> 
> Maybe play it another 5 times but after that it just gets boring. Dorian completed bodybuilding  lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

What people don't understand is the effort and commitment required to get to the top Olympia level is so massive that it will eventually burn you out.

Many of the guys go into business in the industry in some respect afterwards and training takes a back seat. Whereas before the life was focused round the training and eating it reverses so that training and eating fit round the life of a business man.

It's not that they've decided to let themselves go to pot. They've just set their priorities different.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Again you are missing a big bit of ommitted info

That is not a lot of aas--------------------------- until you add insulin /hgh/cortisol suppressors/ghb/and a host of other pharma product.He states aas only,i posted earlier it was commen then to use these items.They work very well in synergy.

Ian H stayed at my mates for a few days,for breakfast he had crunchy nut corn flakes and a whole sugar bowl of sugar to it why.....?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> lol wft
> 
> care to ellaborate further?


x2


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I have taken 100% legit pharma gear and the dirtiest UG one. I prefer UG any day!


This is probably up there in my years on this forum as the biggest load of sh1te i have had to read.

Legit Pharma ?? .... Dirty UG ??.....yeah right :yawn:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I have taken 100% legit pharma gear and the dirtiest UG one. I prefer UG any day!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

What's so incredibly wrong in liking UG gear? Of course I dont buy it from the street, I always know the source.

I like UG gear because dosages are always generous, they mix compounds that go very well with each other and the impact on the wallet is not as bad as with pharma meds.

Why o earth should I gove pharma companies more money than they already have?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

TheMeatWagon said:


> What's so incredibly wrong in liking UG gear? Of course I dont buy it from the street, I always know the source.
> 
> I like UG gear because dosages are always generous, they mix compounds that go very well with each other and the impact on the wallet is not as bad as with pharma meds.
> 
> Why o earth should I gove pharma companies more money than they already have?


So you understand about heavy metals and purity then ??

Explain to me how REAL Finajet 30 and Parabolan 76mg/1.5ml blows tren ace 100mg/ml out of the water FACT !! ..??????

Oh and Cambridge sust 250mg/ml is pharma so is UG at 300mg per ml better ???


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I have tried Organon Sustanon 250 and Fuerza Labs T400, and the latter is way better.

I have tried Parabolan (which is not btw nearly impossible to find) and homebrewn Tren 75mg and the homebrewn one was much better.

Same with Masteron, T Prop and many more. Same goes also for orals, but I tend to avoid orals anyway.

You are right about not fully knowing what's in the UG compounds, that's right and it's a very solid argument you have. I will accept being wrong on this, and it is definitely not a good idea to advice anyone to try potentially dangerous compounds.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I have tried Organon Sustanon 250 and Fuerza Labs T400, and the latter is way better.
> 
> I have tried Parabolan (which is not btw nearly impossible to find) and homebrewn Tren 75mg and the homebrewn one was much better.
> 
> ...


Parabolan was stopped from manufacture in the 1997,it has been copied and re-released,packaging is authentic and product is good,but not pharma grade.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Isn't parabolan also Tren hex not ace? Tren hex I think much better than ace.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

mattiasl said:


> During my 20 years in bodybuilding I have seen individuals grow like mushrooms on 250mg test/week or 30mg dianabol/day and others that do not respond much on 2-4g/week or high doses dianabol, and the ones who responded well to AAS was usually very muscular and strong natural.
> 
> I can understand why people nowadays think it's necessary to take enormous amount of AAS and believe that the pros do so as well due to all the Underground stuff in circulation, when I started to train there were no such things as UG labs, there was only stuff form pharmacies.
> 
> Now you do not know what's in the pill/bottle, if it's under dosed or over dosed or just oil, so I have seen people take 2-4g just to be sure they get enough and in case it is under dosed which is crazy.....


id like to know how people afford to run 3 and 3 gram a week?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Isn't parabolan also Tren hex not ace? Tren hex I think much better than ace.


Yes it is and fast acting ,we used it on 4 on 2 off.Though acetate is faster i think


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

i thought tren hex esther was in between ace and eth???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

When parabolan came along,we started using it with prop. we tried all sorts of funky stuff,some worked for instance 300 deca 500 sus,leave it a week,then parabolan (76or some odd nos dosed originals )every 4 days/prop every 3 days,with oral of choice,stop dead 4th week,

Then hgc every 4 days at 1500iu with clen 2 on 2 off.

Repeat

Good memories of gains too...


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> id like to know how people afford to run 3 and 3 gram a week?


That's fairly easy when you're a competing bodybuilder with *GENEROU$* sponsors.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

shotgun said:


> i thought tren hex esther was in between ace and eth???


That's what i said, ace is faster


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

sorry im going blind mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tren hex is slightly quicker releasing than enth, slightly shorter half life

any ugl that claims to supply tren hex I'm a bit sceptical tbh, raw price being ridiculously high compared to ace or enth, but that's another matter! Lol

Can't comment on hex being any better than ace or enth as I've never used it, but I can't see how it would be any better really, it's just a different ester attached


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

shotgun said:


> sorry im going blind mate


Not a side of w8nking on parabolan as it was known for droops,,,no probs though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Tren hex is slightly quicker releasing than enth, slightly shorter half life
> 
> any ugl that claims to supply tren hex I'm a bit sceptical tbh, raw price being ridiculously high compared to ace or enth, but that's another matter! Lol
> 
> Can't comment on hex being any better than ace or enth as I've never used it, but I can't see how it would be any better really, it's just a different ester attached


The benefit comes for fast acting short courses mate,without jabbing Ed Ace,....fooking pips me out,hex did not,so i may try it again,it was superb,perhaps why it is dearer?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The benefit comes for fast acting short courses mate,without jabbing Ed Ace,....fooking pips me out,hex did not,so i may try it again,it was superb,perhaps why it is dearer?


I would consider it a med-long ester TBH, so more suited to longer courses really, only needs pinning 2x weekly

I'm running Ace now and just doing EOD jabs luckily no pip! :lol:

As for price, I think it's probably more to do with the manufacturing process


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I would consider it a med-long ester TBH, so more suited to longer courses really, only needs pinning 2x weekly
> 
> I'm running Ace now and just doing EOD jabs luckily no pip! :lol:
> 
> As for price, I think it's probably more to do with the manufacturing process


Yes we pinned it every 4 days or so,but everyone used it in 4 week courses,stopping it in week 3 and leaving just orals in for last week,that is coming back clearly now...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ps this was suggested course from a teletext(see how old i am)from Dan Ducane.

Bit of history right there..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes we pinned it every 4 days or so,but everyone used it in 4 week courses,stopping it in week 3 and leaving just orals in for last week,that is coming back clearly now...


Would love to give it a try mate, see what the hype is all about but I can't see it being that readily available nowadays


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Would love to give it a try mate, see what the hype is all about but I can't see it being that readily available nowadays


dont alpha pharma do a tren hex iirc, or claim it is atleast


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Would love to give it a try mate, see what the hype is all about but I can't see it being that readily available nowadays


If not A will do the job


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> dont alpha pharma do a tren hex iirc, or claim it is atleast


Ahh yeah, that's right mate they do, they're a pretty fancy UGL so I suppose it could be legit!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> If not A will do the job


It seems to be mate! I haven't had more than 4-5 hours a night sleep all week!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Ahh yeah, that's right mate they do, they're a pretty fancy UGL so I suppose it could be legit!


ive never tried any of there stuff but heard there g2g

mate used there tren hex and rated it highely tbf


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Right thanks Rick, i have a rip blend to use next then i am back on it,,,,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> ive never tried any of there stuff but heard there g2g
> 
> mate used there tren hex and rated it highely tbf


Big thumbs up for them too,no worries there.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

These discussions are perpetually ambigious, you will never know what he truly used.

I would say though i know some really big lads out there who do only use cycles as Dorian describes,often less, they are also eating machines and train hard as fuk - something always overlooked unfortunatly when the "how much" gear debates start.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

Have to chime in on this thread to try and pump in a bit of logic amongst all this nonsense

60's 70's early 80's theres was mainly testosterone, dianabol and deca (not mentioning pre contest stuff like winny), these were arguably the staple steroids used to build the physiques of arnold, frank zane, menzer. All these guys topped out at between 215 and 240 pounds at comeptition.

Then in comes the 90's, and suddenly GH and insulin get discovered, and then amazingly, as if by coincidence, pros went from around 230 pounds to NEARLY 300.

Do you think these guys worked harder than zane or arnold? do you think they had better genetics? perhaps they did, but genetics DO NOT give someone a 70 pound weight advantage.

Genetics will determine body type, and its safe to assume all of the greats such as arnold were pure mesomorph, so we cant seperate dorian in that sense. Genetics also determine muscle proportions and insersions, point and exmaple, platz's crazy ass legs.

For the average person, all the gear in the world, including insulin and GH, will probably top you out at around 250 pounds at 5'10 in competing condition, that if you play your cards right.

To get to the regions of ronnie coleman (296 pounds competition) and dorian (290) you need to be taking an insane amount of gear, have perfect diet and training AND have awesome genetics.

Why are people so quick to point the finger at genetics, diet and training for their results? NOBODY is saying that these guys had anything less than 100% dedication in these areas, without training your ass off all the gear in the world wont make a difference. But you have to understand the concept of having to take everything available to you at very high dosgaes AND being absolutly on the ball with diet and training AND have mr olympia genetics to get to where these guys are, you need EVERYTHING AT ITS ABSOLUTE LIMIT to get to the top, and this doesnt just go for bodybuilding, this goes for every aspect of life. The people at the top are always the ones who do EVERYTHING and ANYTHING to get there, because if they didnt someone else would of. Dorian was the best in the world. To be the best in the world you have to be doing everything you can possibly do, because if you arnt, then someone else is. So its safe to assume, that if dorian REALLY WAS on the doses he was taking, then there would of been another pro out there that would have had the same genetics, same work ethic, AND taken GH and Slin and 4/5 grams of steroids and blown dorian away. But that person didnt beat dorian, because that person was dorian.

If you think dorian achieved what he did from those doses, exactly how big do you think he would of gotten if he HAD taken everything? 350, 360, hell 370 pounds competition? because that IS the difference those compounds make.

These are the reasons he isnt giving his actual doses:

1) He wants people to believe he can achieve something with such a low dose, leading people to think that maybe he has some sort of super duper secret training and diet routine (so then hey! lets go and buy the magazine with his workouts and diet in to learnt he secret, the magazine that he just happens to be sponsered by).

2) He doesnt want pro's knowing what he was on. He was one of the biggest bodybuilders there ever was, im sure many pros would love to know what he was on so they can try and get the same size, why would he give that information for free? (he is afterall, now a businessman)

3) He doesnt want a newbie kid to read the article, see that he was blasting slin like a mu****er, copy what he was doing, and then slip into a coma and die because he didnt realise that insulin is not to be ****ed with


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow.love the way you SHOUT the FACTS,so they must all be correct a?

Glad you popped in with that,have you actualy read other posts?

aahh thought not,still ,be happy though buddY,

KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

newborn said:


> Have to chime in on this thread to try and pump in a bit of logic amongst all this nonsense
> 
> 60's 70's early 80's theres was mainly testosterone, dianabol and deca (not mentioning pre contest stuff like winny), these were arguably the staple steroids used to build the physiques of arnold, frank zane, menzer. All these guys topped out at between 215 and 240 pounds at comeptition.
> 
> ...


I don't think you really know the difference that a moderate amount of slin and gh timed correctly can make.

I'm not saying that gh and slin aren't used in high amounts but the amounts that have been thrown about here are verging on nonsensical.

The changes in nutrition and supplements since Arnold's era are massive. As is the approaches to training and the availability of different training machines.

There's progress in all areas not just drugs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Also what if Dorian did turn round and say he took 5g of gear a week and masses of slin and gh.

There's always those who will say 'yeah and the rest'

There's a certain amount of gear you can absorb before your receptors get saturated and you just get side effects. Same with insulin. Same with gh. Topping out your doses doesn't mean better results.

Lee priest once said he only used Winstrol and clen to get ready for a show and people mocked it. But his genetics are totally awesome. His whole family is bbing genetics.

I don't believe everything I read but I don't go round saying people 'must' have used X amount of whatever. If you have pro genetics you don't need as much gear as others.

If you really think that 'insane' amounts of gear are the staple diet of many pros then you only need to look at some of the guys on here that have documented that type of use and are not pros. So there must be something else in that mix.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

newborn said:


> Have to chime in on this thread to try and pump in a bit of logic amongst all this nonsense
> 
> 60's 70's early 80's theres was mainly testosterone, dianabol and deca (not mentioning pre contest stuff like winny), these were arguably the staple steroids used to build the physiques of arnold, frank zane, menzer. All these guys topped out at between 215 and 240 pounds at comeptition.
> 
> ...


Some of this what you is saying is totally correct BUT........to think that the pros are taking insane amounts WHY...maybe you should try this approach then put a new avvy up in 12 months time when you are pushing this so called 250+ because if its down to the GH slin use then i dont see how hard it will be for you put a pic up...no myver :innocent:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Pea head, Tinytom and some other guys have some good opinions but other than that there is a lot of assuming going on in this thread; it is not that hard, just do some research about steroid pharmacokinetics/pharmacodynamics, negative feedback regulation of hormones and homeostasis and you will be surprised what some knowledge will do with you assumptions.

Here is a good link to a site that describes steroid pharmacokinetics :

http://www.anabolicsteroidcalculator.com/pharmacology101.php

Do you guys remember Andreas Münzer?  He was extremely lean during competitions and his gear use has been posted on forums around the world and his dosages is more what some of you believe the pro's are taking in this thread, he died 31 years young and cause of death was dystrophic multiple-organ-failure, I wonder what could have caused that?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't diuretics kill Munzer??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Didn't diuretics kill Munzer??


Yes!


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

From a Lee Priest interview with Tom Platz

TOM PLATZ: So how about in the off season, would you take?

LEE PRIEST: Offseason I don't take much I rely more on food and heavy training. I'd normally go maybe 5 months before I'd do another course in the offseason. Then I'd just take the basics like DECA, 2 cc's of DECA, 2 CC'S OF PR1MOBOLAN for 8 weeks then I'm off of it for 3 months before 1 do something else.

LEE PRIEST: Every amateur I've met takes twice the amount as a pro does but cause we're bigger then... I say their taking 1500 mgs and we're bigger their thinking well the pros taking 3,000 mgs but yet, *like I said I take like 200 mgs of DECA, 200 mgs of PRIMABOLAN that's 400 mgs. a week*. I get good results from that, so you don't need large amounts

I don't get why these guys lie , if you don't want to disclose doses, then why not just refuse to discuss it?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Didn't diuretics kill Munzer??


Diuretic or the other medications led to dystrophic multiple-organ-failure! Cause of death = dystrophic multiple-organ-failure!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

raptordog said:


> Yep he's looking well sh*t these days..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kris Gethin looking in good nic there, top fella!!


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> That's fairly easy when you're a competing bodybuilder with *GENEROU$* sponsors.


im not on about the top lads im on about the gym rats on ere that are 13 stone


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i want dorians watch


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

What ever he said people would say he's a fibber and he took more


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I want his wife lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

mattiasl said:


> Pea head, Tinytom and some other guys have some good opinions but other than that there is a lot of assuming going on in this thread; it is not that hard, just do some research about steroid pharmacokinetics/pharmacodynamics, negative feedback regulation of hormones and homeostasis and you will be surprised what some knowledge will do with you assumptions.
> 
> Here is a good link to a site that describes steroid pharmacokinetics :
> 
> ...


The gear combo that was posted up where he was taking enough to drop an horse was a load of bollocks......the list they found was a front for the amount he was dealing for people who really know the true story....however dont get me wrong he would of been on a lot more than most pros......diuretics was the culprit.

And just because Munzer was know as a big user....and i could name a few others but not all....take a look at the full muscle bellies etc on other pros.....some BBers really dont need as much the next man.

I have a close long time friend who has NEVER injected...just small amounts of oxys,var etc and still has a 21" arm in condition...makes me pig sick tbh..but it really does prove that mega dosing is not the answer.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

pea head said:


> The gear combo that was posted up where he was taking enough to drop an horse was a load of bollocks......the list they found was a front for the amount he was dealing for people who really know the true story....however dont get me wrong he would of been on a lot more than most pros......diuretics was the culprit.
> 
> And just because Munzer was know as a big user....and i could name a few others but not all....take a look at the full muscle bellies etc on other pros.....some BBers really dont need as much the next man.
> 
> I have a close long time friend who has NEVER injected...just small amounts of oxys,var etc and still has a 21" arm in condition...makes me pig sick tbh..but it really does prove that mega dosing is not the answer.


when you say small amounts how much we talking just 50mg a day for a few weeks?to be honest the best gains ive ever had is a winny and oxy combo loved it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

sniper83 said:


> when you say small amounts how much we talking just 50mg a day for a few weeks?to be honest the best gains ive ever had is a winny and oxy combo loved it.


Takes 25mg Oxy a day and 30mg Var a day..not sure on his time on...think its permanent :thumb:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

pea head said:


> I have a close long time friend who has NEVER injected...just small amounts of oxys,var etc and still has a 21" arm in condition.


cvnt


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jake87 said:


> cvnt


I will send you his name....he on FB.....you tell him hes a cvnt :innocent:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

no youre alright, more jealously than an insult


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Woulda called shyte on this once upon a time...but Im as big (granted I'm no monster) now using 200mg test and 350mg tren a week as when Ive been on 1200mgs test with oxys or tren or deca at times per week.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Woulda called shyte on this once upon a time...but Im as big (granted I'm no monster) now using 200mg test and 350mg tren a week as when Ive been on 1200mgs test with oxys or tren or deca at times per week.


But one could argue that it was those doses that got you there to start with......


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Looksh like Dorian ish after ze crown of Schteve Mclaren fur shure, and Joe-y Bar-ton, especially also.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

cas said:


> But one could argue that it was those doses that got you there to start with......


No question about it.


----------

